# Moby : Britney Spears Songs sind keine Musik !!! Update



## Mandalorianer (31 Mai 2011)

*Moby: „Britney Spears’ Songs sind keine Musik!“
Moby bezeichnet die Lieder der Sängerin als Fabrikware​*

Harter Schlag für Britney Spears! Moby ist von ihren Songs absolut nicht überzeugt und nennt die Lieder überproduzierte Firmenprodukte.

Der 45-Jährige ist einfach kein Fan von Popmusik – sie ist schlichtweg uninteressant und emotionslos, so Moby. Er würde sie deshalb auch nicht als Musik bezeichnen, sondern vielmehr als lieblose Firmenprodukte. Für den Musiker ist das aber gar keine Kritik, sondern nur die Feststellung einer Tatsache – „Musik“ ist für Britney Spears’ Songs einfach der falsche Begriff.

Aber Moby versteht auch seinen eigenen Erfolg nicht wirklich und ist deshlab total verwirrt. Wir finden die Kritik etwas übertrieben – Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden!

TS


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Moby : Britney Spears Songs sind keine Musik !!!*

Wer is Moby?


----------



## Karrel (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Moby : Britney Spears Songs sind keine Musik !!!*

ich finde er trifft den nagel auf den kopf!


----------



## Barricade (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Moby : Britney Spears Songs sind keine Musik !!!*

Das was Moby an Musik macht ist ja auch nicht viel besser. Hätte ich die Qual der Wahl, würde ich eher die Songs von Britney hören wollen.


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Moby : Britney Spears Songs sind keine Musik !!!*

Moby wuchs in Darien im Bundesstaat Connecticut auf. Bereits als Kind erhielt er den Spitznamen Moby, der vom *Roman Moby Dick seines Ur-Ur-Großonkels Herman Melville abgeleitet war*. Diesen wählte er später auch als Künstlernamen. Moby setzt sich für Tierrechte ein und lebt ausschließlich vegan. Neben seiner Karriere als Musiker betreibt er in New York City das vegane Restaurant TeaNY.

Bereits zu Schulzeiten gründete er 1982 eine Hardcore-Punk-Band namens Vatican Commandos. Nach Abbruch seines College-Studiums der Religion und Philosophie ging er nach New York, wo er seine ersten Schritte als DJ machte.

Ihr solltet euch mal sein Punk Album anhören das kennt nämlich kaum einer
von Ihm . Moby ist in der Elektronischen Musik Szene absolut Kult für mich

​
1995 gründete Moby sein eigenes kleines Plattenlabel Trophy-Records, auf dem er ausschließlich eigenes Material, aber unter verschiedenen Pseudonymen (Lopez, Voodoo Child, DJ Cake) veröffentlicht. Der Musikstil der Releases bewegt sich im Hard-House-Genre. Das Label brachte es in dem Zeitraum 1995 bis 1997 auf fünf Maxi-Veröffentlichungen.

*Internationaler Durchbruch *

Zum internationalen Star wurde er jedoch erst 1999 mit dem Album Play, auf dem er u. a. alte Gospelgesänge mit Elektropop mischte. Das Album erwies sich zunächst als wenig erfolgreich, bis es sich etwa ein Jahr nach der Erstveröffentlichung zum Millionenseller entwickelte. Hilfreich dabei war die Veröffentlichung der Single Why does my Heart feel so bad, die in vielen Ländern zum Chart-Hit wurde.

*In der Mystery-Serie Akte-X *wurden ebenfalls zwei Songs von Moby als Filmmusik verwendet. So beispielsweise der Song My Weakness, ebenfalls vom Album Play sowie der Song The Sky Is Broken.

2002 trat Moby zur Abschlussveranstaltung der Olympischen Winterspiele in Salt Lake City auf und spielte seinen Hit We are all made of stars in einer etwas abgeänderten Version, die nie offiziell erschien.

Moby arbeitet auch unter dem Pseudonym Voodoo Child, dessen Veröffentlichungen zunächst auf dem belgischen Label R&S Records, später dann auf Trophy Records, Mute und Nova Mute erschienen.

Der 2002 auf dem Album 18 erschienene Song Extreme Ways wurde als Titelsong für den Agententhriller Die Bourne Identität mit Matt Damon produziert und in der Fortsetzung Die Bourne Verschwörung (2004) zur Erkennungsmusik ausgebaut. Im dritten Teil der Reihe (Das Bourne Ultimatum) bildet Extreme Ways in einer leicht abgeänderten Version ebenfalls die Titelmelodie. Außerdem ist Why does my Heart feel so bad im DVD-Trailer zum Film Black Hawk Down zu hören.


​


----------



## Franky70 (31 Mai 2011)

Ich habe Moby in den 90`ern in einem kleinen Kölner Club gesehen und es gab dort keine elektronischen Klänge (die ich nicht so mag), sondern reinen Punkrock. Er hatte sich seine Gitarre um den dürren, nackten Oberkörper gehängt und er spielte Songs vom großartigen Album "Animal rights". 
Und was Britney & Co. angeht, so gebe ich ihm vollkommen recht.
Auch alles was von z.B. Dieter Bohlen kommt, hat für mich keine Seele, ist nur reines Kommerzprodukt. 
So neu ist diese Erkenntnis für mich nicht, das habe ich schon mit 14 Jahren kapiert und seitdem höre ich Musik fernab der "Mainstream" Charts.

Soll aber jeder hören, was er mag. Und es gibt ja auch Leute, die Musik nur so nebenbei hören, im Auto, beim Spülen...etc.
Auch der Plastikpop a`la Britney hat seine Berechtigung.
Solange Musik Menschen erreicht, denen sie gefällt, ist das ok.


----------



## comatron (31 Mai 2011)

Wo er recht hat ...
Die heutige Popmusik ist weitgehend ein Computereinheitsbrei. Ich gehe voll mit, wenn er das nicht als Kritik, sondern als Feststellung meint. Wer diese Musik mag, der mag sie halt. Das ist in Ordnung. Wer nicht, der nicht - ist auch in Ordnung. Man muss niemanden zur eigenen Meinung bekehren wollen.
Viel mehr nervt mich, dass man meist nur Playback-Auftritte zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## Franky70 (1 Juni 2011)

Jep, wenn Britney "live" auftritt und alles ist playback, dann finde ich das nur peinlich.
Mir fiel auf, dass z.B. Selena Gomez mit richtiger Band spielt...Hut ab (auch wenn die Mucke nicht meine ist).


----------

